# Dubai job offer ... worth relocating?



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Ive been negotiating an offer with a company in the UAE and now have a draft offer with medical insurance booklet etc.

Basically its 30k US equivalent tax free per month (confirmed by PWC).  Includes relocation costs, medical, 3 months hotel, 2 flights home, 6 weeks annual leave, bonus etc.

Im also told I can invest my cash in singapore in aus$ at aus rates tax free perfectly legitimately (Ill be UAE resident) which is a bonus.

Im meant to accept by 23 July but Id be leaving great money in Aus and am not to sure about Dubai as a home.

Anyone with experience in the area?


----------



## alankew (22 July 2008)

Pepperoni there was a thread a couple of days ago about dream car or something along those lines.One of the people that had written a response was currently working in Dubai,give them a try


----------



## korrupt_1 (22 July 2008)

Bloody hell... 30k/mth tax free and you are leaving good money in Australia for that??? omg... what profession are you in?

what you make in a month takes me half a year!!!

im so jealous....


----------



## Julia (22 July 2008)

It sounds like a great opportunity, Pepperoni.  Congratulations.
All the best.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

alankew said:


> Pepperoni there was a thread a couple of days ago about dream car or something along those lines.One of the people that had written a response was currently working in Dubai,give them a try





Will do.

Have seached a couple of times and surprised there is no discussion of it on here to date.

From the reports of dust everywhere, 2nd rate citizenry, traffic, rents, beurocracy, 11% inflation, perverts, hookers, general chaos etc etc Im starting to think aus is just about perfect and paying tax in aus is a good deal!


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Ive been negotiating an offer with a company in the UAE and now have a draft offer with medical insurance booklet etc.
> 
> Basically its 30k US equivalent tax free per month (confirmed by PWC).  Includes relocation costs, medical, 3 months hotel, 2 flights home, 6 weeks annual leave, bonus etc.
> 
> ...




Hi Pepperoni, nice offer mate 

I recently took a job offer for a company in Dubai. I've only been here a few weeks but my experience is as follows.

If you're a single man you will most likely stay single. The number of men in the population I'm told is in the order of 70%. If a woman talks to you there is a good chance she is a prostitute. Mingers have unbelievable selection power it's quite depressing! It's a sausage fest. You can almost forget getting into a bar if you are in a group consisting of just men.

If you in any way get hot under the collar with other drivers don't come! They are ridiculous here, swerving without warning, cut you off deliberately, speed etc etc. The speed cameras do not go off until you go over 140 km/hr. There are an unsettling number of accidents and deaths on the roads there is pressure on the government to do something about it.

Accomodation is very expensive however on your salary I doubt that will be a problem! Your most basic studio apartment starts from 90,000 dhriham/year (500 AUS a week). One bed from 130,000 (725/wk).

It's quite hot in summer so make sure you have decent a/c! 

There are so many things wrong with the place but I find it an exciting place to be. If you love the aussie lifestyle and cant do without keep your job in Aus. Three years is a decent stint over here.

Any more Q's I'm happy to help.


----------



## Julia (22 July 2008)

I'm a bit surprised to hear that.  Friends recently spent several days there and found the people very polite and friendly.   No dirt, dust etc.  Said it was very clean and attractive.  Very, very hot, though.
The tourist experience might be different from living there I guess.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

Julia said:


> I'm a bit surprised to hear that.  Friends recently spent several days there and found the people very polite and friendly.   No dirt, dust etc.  Said it was very clean and attractive.  Very, very hot, though.
> The tourist experience might be different from living there I guess.




Most of the "third class' citizens are the friendliest people you will ever meet. Lately it has been very very dusty due to heat and wind. It is generally attractive but the entire city is a construction site.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Hi Pepperoni, nice offer mate
> 
> I recently took a job offer for a company in Dubai. I've only been here a few weeks but my experience is as follows.
> 
> ...





Cheers - I also just pmed you on alan's advice.

I have heard nothing will prepare you for the traffic ... I am a bit of a hot head but am more worried about constant bingles and dieing frankly.

Is discovery gardens, Gardens, or dubai investment park OK to live if I work out that way?  Bad traffic out there?

Ill probably get the most basic and tough it out as a saving exercies. 

Any leads on getting property out there?

Thanks for the single tip - the co making the offer is part govt owned and whilst they know Im longer term defacto not wanting to ruin it with a wedding ;-) they insist that I pretend Im single and look after her myself.  Which is fine, except Ive also heard I can get arrested for living with her there!


----------



## Eddyl (22 July 2008)

I've been considering a move to dubai next year because of the lucrative pay. However, I work in finance and all the indemand jobs in dubai seem to be in property. 
  I don't mean to sound rude in saying this, but what are you guys professions(pepperoni and arrgh)? And what are the professions of the expats you know?


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Eddyl said:


> I've been considering a move to dubai next year because of the lucrative pay. However, I work in finance and all the indemand jobs in dubai seem to be in property.
> I don't mean to sound rude in saying this, but what are you guys professions(pepperoni and arrgh)? And what are the professions of the expats you know?




I have an unused finance degree and a law degree Im trying to use less and less ha ha.

From what I hear investment banking pays 70000-100000 aed easily a month which is over 20k a month.  One of the only jobs gteed to pay well.  

Lots of building jobs sure but many with crap pay.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Most of the "third class' citizens are the friendliest people you will ever meet. Lately it has been very very dusty due to heat and wind. It is generally attractive but the entire city is a construction site.




I can see myself being mates with the 3rd classers.  Cant stand the guys in the pink shirts wearing 3 sets of cufflinks at once ha ha.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Cheers - I also just pmed you on alan's advice.
> 
> I have heard nothing will prepare you for the traffic ... I am a bit of a hot head but am more worried about constant bingles and dieing frankly.
> 
> ...




Be careful about not p!ssing off a local on the road. I know a guy who flipped off a local. His car was stolen from his house, he rang the police and they told him to come to the station. They threw him in jail. His car had been impounded. You HAVE to be careful and keep your cool.

I would reccomend living close to where you work due to traffic. Discovery Gardens and the Gardens are nice indeed and little traffic, I live in the Gardens at the moment but will need to move in the coming months. They are expensive villas though. I will go and live in the marina, many high rises so apartment living, lots of expats.

Check out the site Dubizzle, lots of property advertised. Also look at GulfNews, lots of info about living here. Go and buy the book Dubai Explorer: The Complete Residents' Guide (Living & Working for Expats)  very valuable and lots of info. There's lots of red tape here, you need constant stamped letters from your employer.

It's illegal to have relations with someone you're not married to but do it in your own place and they wont mind. You need to get married QUICKLY if you get her pregnant!


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> I have an unused finance degree and a law degree Im trying to use less and less ha ha.
> 
> From what I hear investment banking pays 70000-100000 aed easily a month which is over 20k a month.  One of the only jobs gteed to pay well.
> 
> Lots of building jobs sure but many with crap pay.




Law, finance, engineering are the remaining good payers here. Others you may as well stay at home....


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Be careful about not p!ssing off a local on the road. I know a guy who flipped off a local. His car was stolen from his house, he rang the police and they told him to come to the station. They threw him in jail. His car had been impounded. You HAVE to be careful and keep your cool.
> 
> I would reccomend living close to where you work due to traffic. Discovery Gardens and the Gardens are nice indeed and little traffic, I live in the Gardens at the moment but will need to move in the coming months. They are expensive villas though. I will go and live in the marina, many high rises so apartment living, lots of expats.
> 
> ...





GARDENS?  NO WAY. I thought it was a long waiting list.  In a villa or what. How much?

Ill take it off you when you go or we can be roomies ha ha.

I heard JBR and and Marina are half enpty and cheap.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Got any pics?????


----------



## son of baglimit (22 July 2008)

http://calculators.ato.gov.au/scripts/axos/axos.asp?CONTEXT=&KBS=residency_leaving.XR4

use this first to determine your tax status, as length of stay, tax payable in UAE & tax paid on any aust income can all be affected.

and then theres the CGT issue.

http://www.ato.gov.au/content/downloads/IND00135932n41510608a.pdf

see pg 16.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> GARDENS?  NO WAY. I thought it was a long waiting list.  In a villa or what. How much?
> 
> Ill take it off you when you go or we can be roomies ha ha.
> 
> I heard JBR and and Marina are half enpty and cheap.




Yes its nice ;-) 

Yes in a villa. Ridiculously expensive but work paying ;-)

I know marina is half empty, they are the prices I quoted. I think I have a pic....

First is my villa, second looking from Garden View to the Marina in the background.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> http://calculators.ato.gov.au/scripts/axos/axos.asp?CONTEXT=&KBS=residency_leaving.XR4
> 
> use this first to determine your tax status, as length of stay, tax payable in UAE & tax paid on any aust income can all be affected.
> 
> ...




Good links

Im not DIYing this aspect - am getting advice from PWC ... sold house 2 years back and cant want to sell rest of my shares before leaving as they are not worth the headache for me ... anyway im straying from topic.


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Yes its nice ;-)
> 
> Yes in a villa. Ridiculously expensive but work paying ;-)
> 
> ...




How much is the villa? Pm me again if you want

Any idea on availability and price of 1 bedders in the gardens.

Sorry just a bit excited .. you are now exactly where I wanted to end up???? And Im struggling to get info 

Have seen dubizzle and souk and gulf news but lots of dodgy looking bait and switch ads unlike aus.  Was going to go with better homes ... pay extra to save headache.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> How much is is? Pm me again if you want
> 
> Any idea on availability and price of 1 bedders in the gardens.




This is in the same area but only 3 bedder, the one I'm in is 5.
http://www.dubizzle.com/property-for-rent/short-term/2008/7/20/spacious-3-bedroom-villa/

Near IBN Battuta mall there are apartment buildings and a guy from work lives there and the studio is 90,000/yr. A one bedder is 120k plus. 2 bedder 150k plus. Check out dubizzle for avail. Not much in the villa department. Rents are skyrocketing at the moment so be warned, in a few months expect to pay 20k more!


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

I have to get back to work but I'll be back later to answer questions! Cheers


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> This is in the same area but only 3 bedder, the one I'm in is 5.
> http://www.dubizzle.com/property-for-rent/short-term/2008/7/20/spacious-3-bedroom-villa/
> 
> Near IBN Battuta mall there are apartment buildings and a guy from work lives there and the studio is 90,000/yr. A one bedder is 120k plus. 2 bedder 150k plus. Check out dubizzle for avail. Not much in the villa department. Rents are skyrocketing at the moment so be warned, in a few months expect to pay 20k more!





Thats cheap no ... incl maid service ... could halve short term one for less than a 1 bedder?

Is it quiet there?

Anyway Ill definitely keep in touch by PM if I take the plunge.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Thats cheap no ... incl maid service ... could halve short term one for less than a 1 bedder?
> 
> Is it quiet there?
> 
> Anyway Ill definitely keep in touch by PM if I take the plunge.




Not so cheap in my book, 5,500/wk so 285,000/yr, $AUS 1,600/week or $AUS 83,000 for one years rent. 

It's quiet alright but is a construction zone by day. Have double glazing which is good. 24 hour security who are very friendly and have to sit on a plastic chair out in the heat all day! 

It's nice having free rent and a maid


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Not so cheap in my book, 5,500/wk so 285,000/yr, $AUS 1,600/week or $AUS 83,000 for one years rent.
> 
> It's quiet alright but is a construction zone by day. Have double glazing which is good. 24 hour security who are very friendly and have to sit on a plastic chair out in the heat all day!
> 
> It's nice having free rent and a maid





140 000 a year split between 2 - not much more than a 1 bedder?

Are you driving? Whats traffic like in and out of there in peak hour?

Is there anywhere to live closer to the border with AD yet?

Alot of Q's sorry but its tough to get the info.

Anyway I may be flying there on 2 Aug to be shown around by the co.


----------



## Aargh! (22 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> 140 000 a year split between 2 - not much more than a 1 bedder?
> 
> Are you driving? Whats traffic like in and out of there in peak hour?
> 
> ...




Yeah sorry it's ok if you're sharing.

Yes I'm driving but I virtually live next to work so I have no hassles. Traffic isn't so bad in this area but in peak its no different to a city in Aus. You cant buy a car till you have your visa but you can hire one straight away with your aussie license. I have a Chev Optra, similar to a corolla, a step off the bottom rung and it's 2,300 dh a month.

AD is Abu Dhabi? Not that I'm aware of. I know people who commute between Abu Dhabi and here, an hour drive @ 140 km/h. Fuel is so cheap so no worries there.


----------



## kitehigh (22 July 2008)

Hi pepperoni,

Some good advise already being given, I will add my own 2 cents as well as I lived there for 2 years also.

Its great if you can come over and check it out before you decide, but remember its only once you start living here that you will feel the full frustrations of numerous annoyances.    
As mentioned before the traffic and driving is really bad, so bad in fact that I knew I had to leave when I found myself chasing after particular irate drivers and wanting to pummel them into dust.  And I have always been quite a patient and considerate driver.  That changes with time spent there, as you become more like them.

Dealing with the bureaucracy is very frustrating and you can waste a lot of time and achieve very little.  All part of the joy of living in the ME.

Also look at what you want to achieve with your time in Dubai.  I saw a lot of expats living it up and not really saving a lot of their money.  

In regards to tax, you will be regarded as a non-resident by the ATO , and its no problem sending your money directly back to Oz.  Only the income (if any)
earned in Oz will be subject to tax.  I used to send money back every month using Thomas Cook as the exchange rate is better than what the banks offer.

In regards to your missus, the UAE doesn't recognize de facto relationships so it might pay to duck down to the registration office and do the legals before bringing her over.  Also much easier for her to get a visa if she is your wife, otherwise she will have to find a job that will sponsor her.  Another option which a lot of people do is leave the country every 60 days and fly back in and get another 60 day tourist visa on arrival.  Although this will become a drag after awhile.

I met plenty of great expats living there, an still stay in touch and catch up with some on a regular basics. 

It all depends on what you like, I didn't like the place particular much, and I also think the Advertising people have done a great job marketing the place.  Because everyone who hasn't lived in Dubai tends to think its a fantastic place, but I found the truth for me much different.  I would take living in Oz any day of the week over living in Dubai if the dollars are similar.  

Having said all that its a great eye opener and I always encourage people to get out and see the world, as it give you much more appreciation for what you have back in Australia.

In summary lots of patiences needed to stay sane in Dubai, and yeh be careful on the road and try to keep your cool as there is one rule for locals and another for everyone else, and if you piss of the wrong person it could be a painful experience.  The most common punishment seems to be Jail, lashes and getting deported if serious enough or pissed of the wrong person. 

Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## korrupt_1 (22 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Not so cheap in my book, 5,500/wk so 285,000/yr, $AUS 1,600/week or $AUS 83,000 for one years rent.




the mind boggles with these figures you guys are putting out...  i'm just shaking my head and have absolutely no idea about the kind of money being thrown around... i guess you guys worked hard for it so you deserve it...


----------



## pepperoni (22 July 2008)

kitehigh said:


> Hi pepperoni,
> 
> Some good advise already being given, I will add my own 2 cents as well as I lived there for 2 years also.
> 
> ...




Cheers kite .... great post and summary.  Confirms what Ive heard and read to date and if I go Ill go knowing the above, and the heat and dust, will drive me spare.

If I go Ill live in a shoebox and save every cent I can.

Last 5 years in aus I have saved every cent but paid over 600k in tax and feel like Ive gone nowhere and the tax man is killing it!  It is making me jaded but from what I hear and see we still live in the best country in the world. What is most obvious is that we run like a well oiled machine and have great critical mass.

PS that thomas cook tip is absolute gold if I can get them to send to a singapore account.


----------



## kitehigh (23 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Last 5 years in aus I have saved every cent but paid over 600k in tax and feel like Ive gone nowhere and the tax man is killing it!




Sounds like you really needs some good tax advise.  



pepperoni said:


> It is making me jaded but from what I hear and see we still live in the best country in the world. What is most obvious is that we run like a well oiled machine and have great critical mass.




Yeh Oz is a great country, I am hoping to move back there sometime in the next couple of years.  Although I love the food and variety of fruits here in Brazil. The cost of living is a lot cheaper compared to Oz also but the high level of crime is a big negative though.



pepperoni said:


> PS that thomas cook tip is absolute gold if I can get them to send to a singapore account.




I am almost 100% sure you won't have any problem sending money to a Singapore account.  Oh yeh another tip with Thomas Cook is when you turn up with your wad of cash each month, go up to the service desk first and tell them how much you want to transfer and that you want a better offer to what they have posted on the wall.   They will always give you a better rate. Also open up an account with them first, they give you a little card and it makes the whole process a lot quicker as they have your bank details stored in the system under your user ID.  You also can have multiple bank accounts,        I think up to 5 was the number, but it may have changed by now.


----------



## theasxgorilla (23 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> From the reports of dust everywhere, 2nd rate citizenry, traffic, rents, beurocracy, 11% inflation, perverts, hookers, general chaos etc etc Im starting to think aus is just about perfect and paying tax in aus is a good deal!




From what you wrote in your initial post I wasn't left with the impression that you were going to be moving for the lifestyle.


----------



## pepperoni (23 July 2008)

kitehigh said:


> Sounds like you really needs some good tax advise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got the advice - make less money, break the tax laws or go to dubai!

Brazil has other plusses like a great climate and ... scenery.

The tips on thomas cook are just gold.  First Ive hear of it.  Ive heard banks give poor exchange rates and charge a fee for transfers.

CBA have given me the help with the offshore account - will check with HSBC who also have branches in UAE if I go.


----------



## kitehigh (23 July 2008)

I had a bank account with HSBC, they were fine, but I never used them to transfer money overseas as they rob you blind like all the banks do.

Brazil does have great scenery.. my girlfriend is a brasileria.


----------



## Spanning Tree (24 July 2008)

Well done on the job. I've only just graduated from uni and will be starting a job that pays eight times less, so it's really quite surprising how incomes can differ.

From what I've read UAE is booming. The world's tallest skyscraper will be in Dubai. In fact with high oil prices, annual GDP growth in most Middle Eastern countries have been 40 to 50 per cent, so you will really be going where all the action is.


----------

